# Haunted hemlock house



## besta (Feb 28, 2008)

finaly got this on you tube ....haunted hemlock house .

thanks to all that posted ideas as you can see i used several


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice display!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Good stuff and great first post welcome


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good job besta...
how many lights did you use for that walk way?
I like the castle looking thing with the skellys too


----------



## besta (Feb 28, 2008)

thank you i appreciate that


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great haunt. You have alot goining on. Really liked the seasaw and the nickle and dimed to death. How long have you been haunting? Stop by the welcome room so everyone can get a chance to say hi to you.


----------

